
Who is the next Steve Jobs? - sbashyal
http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/02/tech/innovation/next-steve-jobs/
======
endlessvoid94
The next Steve Jobs is likely someone nobody has heard of yet.

------
sbashyal
I will go with Elon Musk for having impact on multiple fronts.

